
U.S. Patent #459,516 – September 15, 1891: Toilet paper roll flap goes over top [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/a9/9c/8b/12d8546b8f523b/US459516.pdf
======
jaclaz
Only for reference:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation)

the article has yet another image of the patent:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Toilet-paper-roll-
patent-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Toilet-paper-roll-patent-
US465588-0.png)

It's _over_.

~~~
bookofjoe
See also: [https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3002112/Age-
old-d...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3002112/Age-old-debate-
toilet-paper-settled-patent-1891.html)

[https://www.huffpost.com/entry/toilet-paper-actually-goes-
ov...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/toilet-paper-actually-goes-
over_n_6887724?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly9lbi53aWtpcGVkaWEub3JnLw&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAI-f2TZcA12NH5432_3n6S8UrQGS4yJGmMUgHOn2QzjL6f7ou5AX7yRgyDguTaGJr7b3v9ovp5HYY1xd0nsFTxlvmcGvXak8m-SSbPlCXzc1Y85TqI5_qsbEqk8ZbBoaKfeA03tkfXOT4zhtkI82DrkKcUJY-7kC3TSaFLSJpIjk)

